

Everything Wrong with the F-35: Fighter’s developers have a lot to answer for - dpflan
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/everything-wrong-with-the-f-35-3b62e8b3b432

======
dpflan
More details about the F-35, related post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9803043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9803043)

